# I have my first Arranged meeting next week



## Capricornguy (Jun 12, 2019)

I am meeting with my Uncle, and two other mason's at a Starbucks.

To ask me question etc. I don't mind meeting people just curious what type of conversation we would have. I'm a firm believer in god in the universe. I feel like freemasonry would be a good fit for me as well as helping others.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 12, 2019)

Just be yourself, that’s all you need to do. We can’t tell you how the conversation will go but it will be just that; a conversation.


----------



## bro.william (Jun 13, 2019)

i expect if your uncle is there as a mason to join the interview, they’ll be well disposed towards you going into it. 

there are some questions each GL wants asked: belief in god, any convictions, etc. (precise questions may vary by GL.) but otherwise they just want to get to know you a bit. my own interview was very warm, in fact, and the brothers appeared to go into it wanting me to be successful.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jun 13, 2019)

How should one dress for this? I was just going to go blue jeans and a collard shirt.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 13, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> How should one dress for this? I was just going to go blue jeans and a collard shirt.



That's fine, I was in shorts/hawaiian shirt during my interview.
They are there to interview you, not judge fashion....


----------



## Capricornguy (Jun 13, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> That's fine, I was in shorts/hawaiian shirt during my interview.
> They are there to interview you, not judge fashion....


That's hilarious. All you need to wear is a hawaiian shirt and shorts in a secret society interview and you're in.

Props.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 13, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> That's hilarious. All you need to wear is a hawaiian shirt and shorts in a secret society interview and you're in.
> 
> Props.



Freemasonry is not a secret society though.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 13, 2019)

A collard shirt? Wow, they make cloth out everything nowadays!

Sorry, couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jun 13, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> A collard shirt? Wow, they make cloth out everything nowadays!
> 
> Sorry, couldn’t help myself.


You got me lol COLLARED*



Elexir said:


> Freemasonry is not a secret society though.



It was a joke


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 14, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> That's hilarious. All you need to wear is a hawaiian shirt and shorts in a secret society interview and you're in.
> 
> Props.



I was interviewed at my home, I didn't see the need to dress up and put on a front.
The lodge wanted to see if I was qualified and they were satisfied.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 14, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> I was interviewed at my home, I didn't see the need to dress up and put on a front.
> The lodge wanted to see if I was qualified and they were satisfied.


If your Uncle is involved - I would expect smooth sailing. The should have talked you out of it if it was a bad idea, and would suggest if he is supporting you, it is a good idea for you to become a Freemason..


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 14, 2019)

Bloke said:


> If your Uncle is involved - I would expect smooth sailing. The should have talked you out of it if it was a bad idea, and would suggest if he is supporting you, it is a good idea for you to become a Freemason..



Not my Uncle (that was the OP), Only Mason that I know of in my family was my grandfather and I found that out at his Funeral...


----------



## Bloke (Jun 14, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not my Uncle (that was the OP), Only Mason that I know of in my family was my grandfather and I found that out at his Funeral...


Sorry, missed that and got mixed up Bro Thomas


----------



## Keith C (Jun 14, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> I am meeting with my Uncle, and two other mason's at a Starbucks.
> 
> To ask me question etc. I don't mind meeting people just curious what type of conversation we would have. I'm a firm believer in god in the universe. I feel like freemasonry would be a good fit for me as well as helping others.



I am curious.  Have you already petitioned the Lodge?  It seems some in the thread are taking this as the interview by the Committee of Inquiry, which is done after a petition is read and a Committee appointed.  I took this as a "get to know you" meeting PRIOR to giving you a petition to fill out, based on the location and the inclusion of your Uncle.

In the first instance, the Committee of Inquiry Interview I would question the inclusion of a relative on said committee and it should be conducted in your home if at all possible.  In the second instance, the inclusion of a relative would be a great idea and would help to break the ice and get the conversation rolling and "neutral ground" would be a good choice of meeting place.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jun 16, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I am curious.  Have you already petitioned the Lodge?  It seems some in the thread are taking this as the interview by the Committee of Inquiry, which is done after a petition is read and a Committee appointed.  I took this as a "get to know you" meeting PRIOR to giving you a petition to fill out, based on the location and the inclusion of your Uncle.
> 
> In the first instance, the Committee of Inquiry Interview I would question the inclusion of a relative on said committee and it should be conducted in your home if at all possible.  In the second instance, the inclusion of a relative would be a great idea and would help to break the ice and get the conversation rolling and "neutral ground" would be a good choice of meeting place.



I live in a studio in inner city . I just have a bed, and a work desk. I'd rather not meet there. No other real furniture. You are probably right about that. I haven't filled anything out. I think It's more of a get to know me type of deal and see if its for me. My uncle is from the UK. I remember him mentioning they do things differently over there. I know he's been involved in it for a long time, but I don't want to jump the gun here. I don't know how the formalities of this play out except he's setting up a meeting with other mason's. Either way I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jun 24, 2019)

Just to follow up on this. It's with 3 past masters. They're going to recommend me to a lodge so I don't go in as a stranger.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jul 1, 2019)

It was a good meeting. Very nice people. Basically a pre-screening on what it's about, but very serious about going all the way.


----------

